# Overcoming Perfectionism



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 21, 2010)

Perfectionism in Perspective
Retrieved April 2010

*Overcoming Perfectionism*
This Information Package is designed to help you understand what is helpful and unhelpful about being a perfectionist. The goal is not for you to give up your high standards altogether but to learn to pursue healthy high standards rather than unrelenting high standards that negatively impact your life. This Infopax is organised into modules that are designed to be worked through in sequence. We recommend that you complete one module before going on to the next. Each module includes information, worksheets, and suggested exercises or activities. 



*Modules*

Module 1 - What is perfectionism? 
In this module we will define perfectionism, identifying both the helpful and the unhelpful aspects of being a perfectionist, and identifying in what ways you might be a perfectionist. _PDF document: 258kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 2 - Understanding perfectionism 
In this module we will look at the underlying reasons for perfectionism. _PDF document: 213kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 3 - What keeps perfectionism going? 
In this module, we will explore what keeps perfectionism going and why it is so difficult to let go of high standards, even when pursuit of these standards has negative consequences for you. _PDF document: 275kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 4 - Changing perfectionism 
In this module, we will be helping you weigh up the costs and benefits of staying the same and the costs and benefits of changing your perfectionism. We will also be telling you what will be involved if you decide to change your perfectionism. _PDF document: 255kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 5 - Reducing my perfectionist behaviour 
In this module we will introduce some strategies for reducing perfectionism behaviours and we will encourage you to conduct some experiments to test out your beliefs and fears.</SPAN> _PDF document: 294kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 6 - Challenging my perfectionist thinking 
In this module we will be looking at challenging and changing the thoughts that keep your perfectionism going. We will be introducing strategies to identify and challenge your perfectionism thinking._PDF document: 245kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 7 - Adjusting unhelpful rules and assumptions 
In this module we will focus on the unhelpful rules and assumptions that keep you caught in the vicious cycle of perfectionism.</SPAN> _PDF document: 233kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 


Module 8 - Re-evaluating the importance of achieving 
In this module we will take a step back and look at the impact of perfectionism on your life. We will examine the tendency to over-evaluate the importance of achieving your unrelenting standards and offer you some strategies to create a more balanced life and a more balanced basis for judging your self-worth. We will then be looking at another way of thinking about perfectionism: as an overarching set of beliefs, or a _mindset_.</SPAN> _PDF document: 272kb. Updated 18 March 2009._ 



Module 9 - Putting it all together 
In this module we will put together all you have learned, so that you have a clear ?road map? of how to continue keeping your perfectionism in perspective. _PDF document: 255kb. Updated 18 March 2009.[
_
_Note: All modules are in Acrobat  format._


----------

